# Help Me



## Poo Pea 4

Please someone talk to me... please please. Im not coping at all and Im alone and my mental health is very very unstable PLEASE someone please


----------



## Poo Pea 4

please someone...... i beg you please.just even say hi.... thats something


----------



## Kathleen M.

I really can't chat today, but there is the list of crisis resources we have listed herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=71753You may need to speak to someone that has some training in helping people having a crisis with their mental health.The phone book should have some mental health emergency numbers as well. Can you call your doctor?


----------



## Poo Pea 4

:-( i understand.... i cant call anyone though


----------



## Kathleen M.

You have no phone or you don't have any numbers? Are you being threatened with harm if you contact someone? In that case really, call 911 and get someone to get you out of there.The Samaritans link we posted has an email address if you can't phone anyone but will use the computer you might try thathttp://www.samaritans.org/


----------



## Poo Pea 4

im not threatening im at home. i am employed in mental health and i will loose my job i work in the public sector i know how it all works here. i feel trapped in what i can do.how sad am I that i work in mental health and cant even control my own


----------



## Guest

OK Poo - I've PM'd you now - I'm sorry I wasn't here earlier.If you feel you cannot speak to those criscis lines and I'll be frank, when I was suicidal they were not much use - I'd urge you NOW to go and get some proper mental health support - you may need to be hospitalised - that wouldn't be the worst idea in the world - psychiatric wards are not an island paradise but they are an asylum and they WILL get you back to proper good mental health - I know I've been in one. There is no shame in surrendering yourself to some proper professional help - I know how long you've been battling on here - perhaps its time to take a break and put yourself in the hands of the doctors and nurses who know how to mend broken minds.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Cherrie

Hi {{{PooPea}}} sorry I _just _saw this...I'm so so sorry you're feeling this bad. {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}Would it be possible that you get a phone card and call overseas -- like a hotline in the U.S. or UK? This way, nobody knows you're in Australia and from my experience, nobody at the hotline will ask you about those personal info at all. At least calling these professionals will take the edge off... And you can write to them via email, too -- to be completely honest, I've written to them during a crisis shortly after a most terrible experience (and with emailing you can write to an overseas professional without them knowing anything about you! Just need to get a yahoo account with a nickname) and they were able to slow me down and buy me valuable time although at the time I didn't feel they did much but keep listening to what I have to say. I mean, also, by the rules of the profession, these people have to keep confidentiality in case one disclosed something (even unwittingly) during a conversation -- so I don't think they'd tell your boss about what they learned from you - it's against ethics, at least this is the case over here... So, there ARE ways around what may at the moment seem impossible to achieve. And PLEASE do give the overseas options a try.And PLEASE do keep talking on here. We are all here for you and we all care -- but we are not professionals and it'd be best if you could call/write them anonymously -- there is time difference and the postings may not come immediate after you've posted, but we are here and there we will be talking to you. So please keep talking.{{{HUGS}}} again...Cherrie xoxo


----------



## Poo Pea 4

i ended up taking a few sleepers hoping that when i woke this morning i would feel better, but i dont, but i am glad i went to sleep.thank you for mesaging me. in australia we have psolis it is a statistics thing in mental health, in the public sector they need only click on button and pop there i am. there is only two hopitals i can go to an im work for one of them, also in part of Austalia I live in they cant help me unless I have actually attempte suicide or im psychotic. we have a serious bed shortage here. i would be placed in a wait for 6 hours and then sent hope with more sleepers or valium. because i have insight i wouldnt be taken with enough seriousness. maybe the only thing i can do is call a hotline confidentialty from a public phone. here they can breal confidentiality and track a call if they feel its thier duty of care and the risk is high enough. i guess if i use a public phone i can call and leave and they wont know. what i feel i need is someone to talk with me, help me find solutions however its not going to get rid od the tinnitus which is the breaking point for me. i have my tinnitus flare up and i cant function when this happens i usually end up with lots of drugs to take and am drugged to the eyeballs for a few months. i dont know how i made the tinnitus improve last time i really have no idea i wish i did cause i would do it again.im now also late for work ive got to find something inside of me to get out of bed and have a shower and get dressed but i dont want to i want to stay in bed and go back to sleep :-(


----------



## Guest

Poo - I'm sorry the system is like that - but you have to face facts - you CANNOT go on like this can you. At the end of the day, if you are ill - you need to get that sorted - if you were striken with cancer you would get treatment - just because this is a mental illness, doesn't make it any the less important that you seek proper help for it. I have been where you have - taking handful of sleepers to try and block out the pain, but apart from anything else - they are not designed to be taken like that, and will, in the long term, wreak havoc with your health.I'm not Australian - so I'm treading very carefully - but surely your employers could be sued for discrimination if they got rid of you when you were sick. Assuming that you've worked for them for a certain length of time and bearing in mind how desperately ill and unhappy you appear to be - I think you have to make some stark choices - you know that you cannot go on like this - OK so I'd be trying to find your line manager, your human resources bod - and being frank with them, explain that you need to get some treatment and outline a realistic plan for your recovery.I'm just tossing this into the mix - I'd not an expert in Australian employment law - but I can see a desperately unhappy soul who cannot go on down this road for very much longer.I've also PM'd you again duck - please stay talking and please, please, please get some proper help.Sue xxxx


----------



## Ausie one

Hi Poo,I live in Australia and you are not alone with depression. I ended up seeing a social worker weekly and she used to ring me every few days the phycs did not really help me gave me medication, one said to pull myself together and if anyone suffers from depression will know you just can't pull yourself together. The social worker did listern and was a good support but still I felt she was only going on books and had never been in my position. I did ring a help line but no real help I have heard about a site in Australia called I think out of the blue or feeling blue sorry if it is not right but google and you are bound to find it.Can you take holidays and just get away and relax, I ended up going away for a week in another state and it did help being away from everyone and everything. I find going to the beach helps me when I am down just walking in the water and sitting on the rocks helps me.If you live in a small town I know what that is like everyone knows if you end up in hospital. I do not know where you live and what size the place is that you live so am talking blind.But you do need to get help and some medication to help you cope, can you go to your GP they are bound by confidelity, I know the town I lived in the medication had to come from a big town so people knew what medication was coming for you, as I said I am not sure what size town you are in and it might be different to what my situation was is not now, I live in a city now. I hope you are feeling better and seeking help i know you feel alone but know you are not.Lyn


----------



## Cherrie

Hi Poo ~Calling from a public payphone anonymously is a very good idea, and a good starting point, especially if you need to talk with a person "live" instead of having to wait for their replies. Unloading some stuff out of your chest is a solid first step -- and the people at the hotline may be able to offer some local resources, too. And I do agree with Sue, if you do need to be hospitalized, then you do need to. Your safety and mental well-being is far too important. But if at the moment that is a bit unthinkable for you, please, do call the hotline anonymously and talk to someone to unload and also ask them about options and available resources for the specific situation you're in.And please, keep posting on here, too. Cherrie xxxxxxx


----------



## Poo Pea 4

I managed 2 hours at work and then had to leave. im actually on prac placement for my final year of uni. if i take any time off or loose the plot i will fail, it will be a waste of the last 3 years. im so close to the end and i can seem to pull it together. my ears hurt, my head hurts, my tinnitus is REALLY bad i feel sick i was to scream!!!out of everything its the tinnitus i cant cope with i have no idea why is has flared up so bad again i dont udnerstand why and i dont know how to make it stop.some times i do just want to fall apart and let someone else take care of me, im tired of trying to hold all the pieces together, however if i failed my final year my mental health would never recover, my degree is the only thing that has kept me from loosing the plot all together. what do you do when you know u need help but if you get that help it will take away the only thing that matters to you


----------



## Ausie one

Can't you see a doctor for the Tinnitis?I understand that you are in your final year, you would of only started back and I know you can't take a break as you would loose important training especially on prac as I know they write how you went on prac as been there done that.As I said earlier look on the site for beyond blue or what ever it is called for help look up Tinnitis, when you have depression things seem worse than what they are and you seem sensitive to noises etc. Take Bach Remedy spray it might help with the anxiety, you can buy at chemist and health shops they have one for sleep as well.Go to a nathopath they might be able to help you.Also Grow have groups and same people not to say who was there and what was said.Keep us informed how you are going.Lyn


----------



## Guest

So this seems to be more a reactive depression against a set of circumstances rather than a chemical imbalance. What seems to be troubling you most is this tinnitus - surely to GOD SOMEBODY can help here - I'm not dreaming am I - I'm sure there are devices you can wear that filter in white noise which is supposed to dampen the irritation of the constant ringing - go and do some research Poo.How are things today - oh god, you are probably in bed by now - check in when you can won't you.Sue xxxx


----------



## Kathleen M.

Here is the link for the American Tinnitus Association Webisitehttp://www.ata.org/There is an australian version as well http://www.tinnitus.asn.au/


----------



## Guest

Oh well done Kath - Poo - go and have a read about what you can do here. I'm sure if at least you could address the tinnitus - things might seem more bearable.See - we are all rooting for you.Sue xxx


----------



## Poo Pea 4

I have taken another day off work.... however this is the last one. I cannot do another. I dont have depression per day.... I have borderline personality disorder. It does have some similarities to depression but my emtional reactions are situational dependant i.e. my percieved crisis.Thank you for the link I had a quick look just then. There is a help group which I will look at more i think it will be benifical to chat to someone else. Im also going back to the neuromonics clinic today ... however ive googled it and im stuggling to fing thier number :-(If i can get rid of the tinnitus again I will be fine.... its the tinnitus i cant cope withThank you everyone for talking to me


----------



## Poo Pea 4

I also have the flu now and a MASSIVE headache.... when it rains it pours :-( i just want to go to bed and stay thereFunny if I had a phsyical illness ppl would rally around me and help me, but a mental illness NOPE im on my own


----------



## Guest

Well I know what you mean to a certain extent Poo, though I have to say when I was in the loony bin - people were amazingly kind. I think still many folk feel threatened by mental illness, it scares them. Its the job of us folk who have been there, got the t-shirt to educate folk.How are you today darl - check in when you can OK.Sue xxx


----------



## Ausie one

Well wondered how you are now?You know you have not tried things in Australia that are for us and only you can do that no one can do it for us.You say people help but not with mental illness have you asked anyone for help yet? As I said log onto it is called Beyond Blue and give it a go it is up to you now.


----------



## Guest

I think one of the most gruesome aspects of severe mental illness is the lack of wherewithal to even GO looking for help - its quite a step, I do appreciate actually asking. I remember phoning the Samaritans, I was at the end of my rope, hadn't slept for over 5 months and I was not given very much support if I'm honest. You may do better with AuzieOne's suggestion Poo? It can't hurt to try anyway.Sue


----------



## Poo Pea 4

Im just plain unhappy, I feel like an outsider looking in on my life. Standing on the outside I see reason, I see logic, I see reality I want to scream to the me that is on the inside and tell it it will be ok. But its not working


----------



## Guest

But you know that this is doing to take time - the brain, after all, is an organ that is stubborn bugger to put right - feeling better about yourself is not going to happen in the blink of an eye - any programme, medication is going to take weeks, maybe months. I remember when I was at my grimmest, writing dates in my diary - I WILL BE WELL - its never going to happen like this.You need to get the right sort of help and take things really slowly.Sue xxx


----------



## Poo Pea 4

Hello everyone thank you for writting with meI havent been in a few days because i got so sick and depressed I didnt get out of bed. I then got food poisioning last night and my wallet stolen the other day so I now have no money. Life can really throw you some curve balls and i know ive had my fair share of them. I am feeling a little better today though.Just got to hold onto hope i guess.... i worked on the psych ward today and realised i could so easily end up there, but it wouldnt help me AT ALL


----------



## Guest

Yeah well a psychiatric unit isn't the most therapeutic environment in the world - though I was lucky in that I initially shared with one other girl and then had my own room - as I got better, I had plants, some of Soph's drawings and family photographs and could make it abit more homely - but a whole ward - no, and perhaps thats the wake up call you need luv.I think you have to be reconciled to the fact you will always have ups and downs - point is to try and savour those good days.I'm sorry about your money - that you could really have done without.Sue xxx


----------



## Poo Pea 4

Hello... sorry i have been away.. im struggling to do everything and sleep alot. Ive always wanted to be someone other than me... and ive decided that i can be i just need to make it happen. I have a list of 10 odd things i need to change or do and then i will feel good and different.and my IBS im starting to get to scared to eat... ive had vomit and D most nights after dinner..... weirdhow are you all


----------



## Cherrie

{{{Poo Pea}}}Good to hear from you -- we've all missed you. But sorry your IBS has been acting up.Vomitting isn't part of IBS, though -- I'm wondering if you've seen a dr.? If could be food poisoning or something. Might be a good idea to go to the university clinic and get some test and see if the dr. has some med to deal with it. Mean while, keep sipping water (or Gatorade or put a pinch of salt in a big glass of water) so that you won't be dehydrated. And if you're still vomitting you might want to limit the diet to crackers only or go without for a day and then resume the crackers.{{{HUGS}}} and do go see the dr. if you can. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

